# Red, ruby or pink eyes?



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not sure on the difference between the red eyed rats and am wondering if anyone can tell me what colour eyes my Jefferson has?

























Is there a difference in eyesight between the pink and ruby eyes? And if anyone is able to share pictures of their own rats showing the difference in the tone of red eye colour, id be very interested!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd say pink. 
http://paperheartrats.com/eyecolors.html

Pink eyes have the worst vision, while ruby is better. Ruby and red deteriorate due to light exposure though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I had been looking for a website like that!

I've not noticed much difference between the way Jefferson acts compared to the black eyed rats, but I guess he sniffs around a lot more and I've seen his ears twitch which I've never noticed before. My boyfriend also loves the head tilt thing, but we don't see that too often.

However, his eyesight might explain the fact that he's always a bit crazy in the first 10 minute of being out, but when he realises he's safe, he's quite cuddly and sticks close. Bless :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bekkah2594 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd say pink too  just want to add that he is gorgeous! I live in the UK and dont see many Siamese/Himalayan colourations 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Basically keep him out of direct sunlight or very bright light as this can cause his vision to deteriorate. Aside from that it's best to speak to him and let him sniff you before handling him so he knows it's you.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm in the uk and have 3 Siamese. 2 with pink eyes who very clearly have impaired vision xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Going to try and bond well with him while he's young and I presume his eyes are at their best (so far so good...he had a two hour nap on me earlier). I really don't see much difference in behaviour compared to my other boys right now, but I'll be aware of any changes that may occur in the future!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rat eyesight is a very strange thing. We had a rat that could navigate perfectly well outdoors and recognize people she knew from pretty large distances. Basically, what's been written about rat eyesight is correct as it is a general statement... like humans have 20 x 20 eyesight, which as I wear glasses I most certainly don't have. There was someone with a pink eyed white shoulder rat here a while back. Because pew rats have such bad eyesight that should have been impossible... but yet there was one. 

I would test your rats eyesight and see how it really is, but as he has light eyes I'd still keep him out of bright sunlight just to protect whatever eyesight he has. I might note I had a pink eyed mouse as a child that I took outdoors often and it never went blind or had any issues with it's vision as best as I recall... still better safe than sorry.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My ruby eyed kits were dandy as babes, but now six months later I'm seeing head swaying and a reliance on the other senses. They don't like movement that is sudden or on the fringes of sight. They do like to sit in the window and stare out. 

Their mother whose ruby eyed, on the other hand, seems to have hit stasis. She doesn't get worse or better in her vision. She's a sweetie who only takes offense at things coming into her cage that haven't introduced themselves or aren't me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He might not have any behaviour differences . I only notice a difference with how quickly you can approach my babies with red or ruby eyes... They don't like random quick hands approaching them and become startled. If you're slower it's just fine 

Although I do know A PEW with the lightest eyes I've ever seen , and very clearly poor eye sight. , but he is so confident that he never gets concerned about any random hands coming from the sky ... I wonder if it's just the laid back male difference...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

